# Behind Knee



## Warrior4Life (Jul 17, 2007)

I was rucking last week, and I felt behind my knee get really tight all of the sudden. Now directly behind the knee, on the back of my leg, is a horizontal swollen lump...After a few days the pain went away, but it stayed swollen, so ofcourse I continued to ruck, after the 1st mile the pain is back. It is still swollen, and I've been icing it but nothing. Any diagnosis would be helpful thanks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2007)

Warrior4Life said:


> Any diagnosis would be helpful thanks.


 
The only diagnosis to trust is the one given by a doc, who's personally manipulated the joint.

Any diagnosis made from a textual description and delivered via the 'Net is not one on which I'd trust my future soldiering career.

Go see a doc!  ;)

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

Warrior4Life said:


> ...Any diagnosis would be helpful thanks.



I could swear you were told somewhere else recently that the info you provided wasn't enough to diagnose whats wrong with your knee.  With that being said, there are several things which could be presenting themselves as the pain/inflammation in your knee.  None of them can simply be diagnosed over the internet with the limited amount of history you provided and without a physical assessment.

Now, go see your doc.  If he feels the need he will send you to an orthopod.

Damn hardheaded Rangers...  lol

Crip


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 17, 2007)

Platellar tendon is irritated. Ice/heat w/ motrin and NO MORE rucking until lump is gone. See a Doc though. Better to be sure.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 17, 2007)

Motrin, That is just what the medic will give him lol.


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 17, 2007)

I know. Corpsman love that remedy as well.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

DDSSDV said:


> Platellar tendon is irritated. Ice/heat w/ motrin and NO MORE rucking until lump is gone. See a Doc though. Better to be sure.



Sir,

Having seen several guys with Patellar tendonitis and having had it myself a couple times, I havent seen anyone with swelling to the posterior of the knee.  Not questioning your diagnosis, but just curious...

Crip


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 17, 2007)

I did. BUT I hyper exteneded mine as well. The Doc said the swelling was from the bursa sac bursting. The Doc is the all knowing for sure. He gave me motrin, cold/heat no exercise. It sounds to me similar but could be anything really.

Gotta see the DOC.


----------



## Looon (Jul 17, 2007)

Vagasyl:)


----------



## 104TN (Jul 17, 2007)

lmfao


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 17, 2007)

I get swelling and tightness behind my knee (of course, I just had a joint replacement 3 months ago :doh:).  My surgeon and the PT told me it was the insertion point of my hamstring.  My hamstring and IT band are as tight at piano wire.  I've got to heat and stretch, stretch, stretch.  Unfortunately, I don't like to stretch - oh well!  

You need to see a doctor as others have said and stop with the rucking....do you have a pool available?  Swimming is great for the knees.


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 17, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Vagasyl:)





Price check on...Vagasil...


----------



## Warrior4Life (Jul 17, 2007)

yea,  hopefully the swelling and shit goes down so I can back to the ruckin and running..... thanks guys..


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 17, 2007)

Question answered CLOSED


----------

